# Hello from Jonesboro Arkansas



## RZRBCK BEE (May 14, 2009)

Just bought a hive and supposed to get a couple more this weekend along with some bees I hope. Been lurking around this forum for about a month and reading a lot. Great forum by the way.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard...


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome;
Jonesboro, Arkansas

Isn't that the place were a Co. has about 18,000 - 20,000 polenation hives ?

I'd have to look up the name.

PCM


----------



## RZRBCK BEE (May 14, 2009)

PCM said:


> Welcome;
> Jonesboro, Arkansas
> 
> Isn't that the place were a Co. has about 18,000 - 20,000 polenation hives ?
> ...


Not that I am aware of but I'm new at it. Jester Bee Company is about 45 min from here.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

It's the Richard Coy family of Jonesboro, big operation.

I've been to Jesters at West Ridge, After seeing their web-site then seeing it in person surprise,surprise !

PCM


----------



## RZRBCK BEE (May 14, 2009)

PCM said:


> It's the Richard Coy family of Jonesboro, big operation.
> 
> I've been to Jesters at West Ridge, After seeing their web-site then seeing it in person surprise,surprise !
> 
> PCM


I know where Jesters is because I drive by there sometimes on my job but I didn't know about Coy. Where are they located? Do you know or have you been there? I may have to check them out. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## RZRBCK BEE (May 14, 2009)

Never mind I found it. I have been in that area a lot over the years. Can't believe I never noticed it.


----------



## RZRBCK BEE (May 14, 2009)

PCM said:


> It's the Richard Coy family of Jonesboro, big operation.
> 
> I've been to Jesters at West Ridge, After seeing their web-site then seeing it in person surprise,surprise !
> 
> PCM


Talk about coincidence. My wife just joined a Volkswagon club that has a member in it that I used to shoe her horses and she told her I was getting into bees and come to find out she mentioned Coy and they are her kinfolk. Small world I guess.


----------



## RZRBCK BEE (May 14, 2009)

PCM said:


> I've been to Jesters at West Ridge, After seeing their web-site then seeing it in person surprise,surprise !
> 
> PCM


Just curious what the surprise was, their place or their website? Their website is pretty plain to me.


----------

